
Story of MCAS: How Boeing’s 737 MAX system gained power and lost safeguards - FabHK
https://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-news/times-watchdog/the-inside-story-of-mcas-how-boeings-737-max-system-gained-power-and-lost-safeguards/
======
salawat
I've posted basically all the major points in what they've dug up over the
last few months.

In particular I had the force response curve problem deduced since about 3
months ago.

I hate being right about stuff like this.

